# shipping internationally



## kingdom594 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey guys I have a high demand for my brand in the UK and I am based out of the US I plan on sending a bunch of t-shirts to the UK so when customers from the UK place their orders they the order will be completed locally in the UK and shipping times will be cut in half another scenario I have is if I find a store that is willing to carry my brand. With that being said what is the cheapest way to send t-shirts internationally and is their any special business cuts for shipping internationally. I know it costs an arm and a leg to ship small packages internationally so any advice would be much appreciated thanks in advance.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

UPS or FedEx or Global Priority Mail for air. Otherwise using a shipping company that specializes in international shipping by boat.


----------



## kingdom594 (Apr 5, 2011)

binki said:


> UPS or FedEx or Global Priority Mail for air. Otherwise using a shipping company that specializes in international shipping by boat.


 
Yeah Bikini I have been looking at some shipping companies that specialize in boat logistics however I find it hard to pick a company without knowing too much about them, the reason I would want to ship by boat is because it would workout cheaper just as long as I had enough time in advance to ship the order. Airmail seems too pricey in my opinion and I still haven’t found carrier that seems worth the international shipping prices.


----------

